# Need to sell a gun



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I need to sell a gun, is Utah gun exchange the best place to do that? I've never sold a gun in Utah, does the transfer need to take place via an FFL or is it a true cash & carry? It's just a Citori O/U, nothing scary or assualty. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

What gauge? How much? And most importantly, who am I kidding? I doubt I can afford it. But if it happens to be one of those rare models in camo with a 3 1/2" chamber, send me a PM.

I think all you need to do is collect a bill of sale, but I might be wrong.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I would collect a bill of sale simply to show who you passed the gun to if the police ever needed to investigate anything about it. I think that this is just a good thing to have but i do not believe you need any paperwork at all to sell a firearm private party to private party. Some people will only sell to concealed carry permit holders just to be sure that the person buying it is ok to do so. I think if you ship the gun over state lines that is when you must have an FFL do the transaction.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the insight, definitely will do the bill of sale. I like the idea of the concealed as well. I might just do the transfer at a FFL anyway because i'm essentially selling this to buy an auto for waterfowl. 

I was born backwards and require left handed guns so everything has to be ordered. :mrgreen:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

When I sold a pistol I just did a bill of sale and took a picture of their ID and Concealed carry license.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you dont know the guy, meet up at the police station to do the swap (or cabelas parking lot, but bring friends... dont sell guns alone, or at your house).


-DallanC


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

bekins24 said:


> When I sold a pistol I just did a bill of sale and took a picture of their ID and Concealed carry license.


I feel like this is a bit much. If someone is taking pictures of my official ID's, I would refuse to buy. This is just begging for identity theft and to have 10 new credit cards opened up under my name. I don't know if you password protect your phone, who has access to it, or what happens if you lose your phone somewhere? Your ID has address, DOB, full legal name, etc.. More than enough to go to town on someone's credit.

The law only requires that you don't sell to a non-resident, nothing else. A bill of sale is not required, I think I've only had one person do a bill of sale. Most guys I've bought from just want to verify that I have a Utah state ID or ccw. If you're paranoid, just meet in the parking lot of a police station.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

NVDuckin said:


> I feel like this is a bit much. If someone is taking pictures of my official ID's, I would refuse to buy. This is just begging for identity theft and to have 10 new credit cards opened up under my name. I don't know if you password protect your phone, who has access to it, or what happens if you lose your phone somewhere? Your ID has address, DOB, full legal name, etc.. More than enough to go to town on someone's credit.
> 
> The law only requires that you don't sell to a non-resident, nothing else. A bill of sale is not required, I think I've only had one person do a bill of sale. Most guys I've bought from just want to verify that I have a Utah state ID or ccw. If you're paranoid, just meet in the parking lot of a police station.


I definitely understand where you are coming from NV. I actually blocked out his address and date of birth with a pen, I did it mostly for a picture reference if anything came back around in a worst scenario type of deal. I printed off the pictures and keep it with the bill of sale and have deleted the pictures. Maybe I'm a little paranoid... but rather safe than sorry I guess. If he would have been super opposed to me taking the pictures I would have been okay with it, but he was fine with it.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Bills of sale are optional. I typically do not do them. I do ask if they're legal to purchase the gun in Utah, and usually do a visual check of their Driver's license or, even better, CCW.


----------

